# Is it safe to worm a pregnant goat?



## Moocowman123 (Feb 12, 2013)

I had just worked mine, and all are pregnant. Today I told a friend about how I wormed them and then one aborted. He said of course because your not supposed to worm when pregnant! Is this true?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

No, you can worm pregnant goats. But it does depend on the dewormer. What dewormer did you use?


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Depends on the wormer. Some are same. Valbazen is a no-no


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

Safe guard is ok


----------



## Moocowman123 (Feb 12, 2013)

I used safe guard!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Safe guard is safe in pregnancy and will not cause abortion. Not all wormers are safe in pregnancy but SafeGuard is.


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

I used Dumor pelleted wormer from TSC on my new doe, who is supposedly bred. Her eyelids were white! That was 2 1/2 weeks ago, and she looks much better and her eyelids are much pinker now! She seems fine as far as her pregnancy goes. It probably isn't the best quality wormer, but I compared it to safe-gaurd, which I've heard doesn't always work the greatest, and doesn't have as wide a spectrum of parasite removal.


----------

